# ruger .22 cal single six



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

did a little research and didnt find much, whats it worth? single action, 2 cylinders, shoots .22 long rifle and .22 mags. 9.5 inch barrel. what'd ya think? 


ok did find something. guess i needed to look deeper than 1st page


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ironic that you would post this today. Had mine out today for the first time in three years and was wondering what the value might be. Only difference is mine has the 6" barrel. Fun gun to shoot, especially with the mag rounds.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i found several once i put in the 9.5 barrel. $450 and up.


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

Being a 3-screw flattop, I'd think you'd certainly be in the ballpark at 450. Does it have the transfer bar update, or is it unaltered? Not sure, but I bet an original 9.5" barrelled flattop is fairly collectable.

I saw a NIB New Model 9.5" a couple weeks ago for 400.

Eric


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

not sure if its been up dated or not. knowing the guy i got it from, i have to say its original.


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

When you cock the hammer, does a little bar move up vertically into place between the firing pin and the hammer? If so, it has been converted, and lost some of it's value. If the hammer is allowed to fall directly on the firing pin, then its original. Ruger offered the conversion to make the original Single Sixes (and other Single Action Rugers) 'safe', as the transfer bar only stays in place when the trigger is held back during the shot. If yours is original keep it that way, but you might consider keeping the hammer down on an empty chamber when carrying it to keep from accidental discharge.

How does it shoot? I've been tempted to get a long barrel single-six, but can't decide if I'd like it or not.

Eric


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nope, no transfer bar, hammer falls directly on firing pin. it shoots the mags better than the long rifles. thanks bluegill for the help. by the way, the other ruger .22 mag shoots nice too. seems to like remington 40 grain soft points, but those tree rats dont.


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear its getting used. That MKII is very slick; need to get more rounds through it so I can do it justice. I've heard that most Ruger convertible single sixes shoot the magnums better due to the diameter difference between the mag and lr (magnum bullet is slightly larger to keep them from getting loaded into lr guns). That is a fine, long-barreled single six.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

You can send it back to Ruger, and they will put the transfer bar in it. I would NOT do that if I were you. My brother did, and there was a serious difference in the trigger. The old one was smooth, crisp and fairly light. The new one is a lot heavier. For safety sake, I'd highly recommend only putting 5 bullets in it, and keep the hammer on an empty chamber, just like the cowboys used to.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no no no.lol. its staying how it is. daddy like


----------

